# single wire multiswitch installation



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

2 out 4 of my HR-20s have single wire and remaining 2 cables from my Zinwell 
WB68 go to my H-10s.
I called and specifically asked for two SWM and he sceduled for Oct 6 installation.
I prefer that no one to go on my tile roof because of previous tile damage incident. 
I am not very optimistic about installer having the switches but in case he brings two of them:
1.Does the SWM have an input that will work with the cable coming from 
WB68 near the receiver?
2. If yes can I put the second SWM near the second receiver? I think I do not need BBC any more.
3. Is the proper way for me to have 4 splitters + 2 SWMs each capable of feeding 5 HD receivers or no splitters and SWM capable to feed 8 HD recievers? What is the model number of what I need? SWM-5 or SWM8? I do not know if number 5 or 8 refer to number of hd recievers or legacy + HD total number.
Sorry if am offending any installers but last year the first installer of my sidecar was afraid to go on the roof. 
Few days ago when they installed my 4th HR-20 they did not know about SWM and they wanted to wire second cables to my 2 HR -20s with existing single wires. I told them politely that 2X4 +1+1=10 and and my excisting passive switch only outputs 8 so they need a 16 output powered Zinwell. As usual they did not have it in the truck anyway. 
I will post on Saturday the outcome:lol: 

Thank you

Zinwell WB68
sidecar
soft:0x18a
HR-20 to Panasonic AE900 120" screen
HR-20-to LG 47LC7DF
HR-20 to 40XBR800 40" hd tube (old but the best HD picture)
HR-20 to Acer 22" computer monitor
2H20s


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am not aware of the SWM's being used by installers on a request basis yet. How much are they charging you for each one?


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

armophob said:


> I am not aware of the SWM's being used by installers on a request basis yet. How much are they charging you for each one?


He said free.

DrA

Zinwell WB68
sidecar
soft:0x18a
HR-20 to Panasonic AE900 120" screen
HR-20-to LG 47LC7DF
HR-20 to 40XBR800 40" hd tube (old but the best HD picture)
HR-20 to Acer 22" computer monitor
2H20s
D* since 1994


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

DrA said:


> He said free.


Makes sense, as traditionally multiswitches have been free.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) No... the SWM needs 4 feeds from the dish, splitter technique, or a multiswitch.

2) You can put the SWM near the receiver, provided you have 4 feeds running to that area... the purpose of SWM is to make it so that only 1 feed is needed to go to yoru receiver area, but the SWM still needs all 4 inputs


The 5 or 8 designation of the SWM, is the number of "channels" that the SWM module can support... or classes...

The HR20 are a SWM-2... denoting that they need 2 channels from the SWM module.

You can not exceed on the total connections to 1 SWM module, the class raiting.

So for a 5ch you can only have 2 HR20s
on a 8ch you can have 4.

Take a looking in the Cutting Edge forum, for a significant amount of details about the SWM.


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

armophob, what does armo mean, phob mean fear right?
DrA

Zinwell WB68
sidecar
soft:0x18a
HR-20 to Panasonic AE900 120" screen
HR-20-to LG 47LC7DF
HR-20 to 40XBR800 40" hd tube (old but the best HD picture)
HR-20 to Acer 22" computer monitor
2H20s
D* since 1994


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) No... the SWM needs 4 feeds from the dish, splitter technique, or a multiswitch.
> 
> 2) You can put the SWM near the receiver, provided you have 4 feeds running to that area... the purpose of SWM is to make it so that only 1 feed is needed to go to yoru receiver area, but the SWM still needs all 4 inputs
> 
> ...


Thank you

so for my set up I need to keep my zinwell + one 8channel or have two 8channel SWMs right?
I need 10 channels right?
DrA

Zinwell WB68
sidecar
soft:0x18a
HR-20 to Panasonic AE900 120" screen
HR-20-to LG 47LC7DF
HR-20 to 40XBR800 40" hd tube (old but the best HD picture)
HR-20 to Acer 22" computer monitor
2H20s
D* since 1994


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, you will also have to wait for the national software release for your H20's... as the current national release version, does not have SWM support... IIRC



DrA said:


> Thank you
> 
> so for my set up I need to keep my zinwell or have two 8channel SWMs right?
> I need 10 channels right?
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrA said:


> Thank you
> 
> so for my set up I need to keep my zinwell + one 8channel or have two 8channel SWMs right?
> I need 10 channels right?
> ...


Now as I look and count your boxes: Two SWM5 would work.
Your two H20s need to download this weeks CE to have them SWM updated.
If you do, then you can run two HR-20s & one H20 off each of your SWM5.
If you don't download the software for your H20s, then they will need to be connected to a legacy port on the SWM but won't get the new HD channels.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

A few things:

Not afraid of tile. Just not going to do it. Not doing slate either. Not worth the risk of damaging the roof, or more importantly me.

Be prepared to be disappointed. I'll bet $10 you don't get a SWM on 10-6-07.


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Now as I look and count your boxes: Two SWM5 would work.
> Your two H20s need to download this weeks CE to have them SWM updated.
> If you do, then you can run two HR-20s & one H20 off each of your SWM5.
> If you don't download the software for your H20s, then they will need to be connected to a legacy port on the SWM but won't get the new HD channels.


Thank you 
update will help:lol: I am glad you told me now before install and prevented a heart attack during installation  
my softwear is 2021 Aug 13. does it update automatically or I should force it?

DrA

Zinwell WB68
sidecar
soft:0x18a
HR-20 to Panasonic AE900 120" screen
HR-20-to LG 47LC7DF
HR-20 to 40XBR800 40" hd tube (old but the best HD picture)
HR-20 to Acer 22" computer monitor
2H20s version 2021 8/13/2007
D* since 1994


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You need to go over to the CE forum. There is an update for testing this weekend.
This is not a national release so their is some risk and responsibility with downloading it.
Please read the CE threads and PM me if you have any questions.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=119


DrA said:


> Thank you
> update will help:lol: I am glad you told me now before install and prevented a heart attack during installation
> my softwear is 2021 Aug 13. does it update automatically or I should force it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you getting the SWMs via "normal" channels?

Is it being rolled out to the public, now?

Thanks


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

DrA said:


> armophob, what does armo mean, phob mean fear right?
> DrA


I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I think there would be a significant buzz on this site if the SWM was being rolled out in quantity to the public. 
I think many here will be interested on how it goes with your installation.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

armophob said:


> I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I think there would be a significant buzz on this site if the SWM was being rolled out in quantity to the public.
> I think many here will be interested on how it goes with your installation.


+1


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I read somewhere that the SWM5 is being rolled out is a few markets. Sorry I don't remember which ones.


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) No... the SWM needs 4 feeds from the dish, splitter technique, or a multiswitch.
> 
> 2) You can put the SWM near the receiver, provided you have 4 feeds running to that area... the purpose of SWM is to make it so that only 1 feed is needed to go to yoru receiver area, but the SWM still needs all 4 inputs
> 
> ...


hiya Earl..

You forgot something.. no bbc on the hd equpment or u will be getting sfss aka 771 on your HD channels.. R16 can use swm w/1 cable, R15 to possible get download later.. (so don't know how comforting that one is for the dvr friends, ok)
just glad, not dealing w/tech calls.. later guys. I'm just peeking in.


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a new D* sub getting installed on Saturday. I am getting 3 HR-20s and 1 H20. Initially, I was told BOTH by the D* CSR and local installer that I would be getting a SWM. After confirming today, I told I was just getting the Zinwell 6x8. This sucks and I am going to go ahead but plan for wall fishes. To me, D* has completely dropped the ball with regard to SWM. This consumer is confused about what I am getting and I am potentially going to spend money on wiring I might not need. 

D* should have coincided the HD rollout with the SWM and a media blitz telling people that the previous limitations of satellite are history. They have missed a golden opportunity.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

PennHORN said:


> I am a new D* sub getting installed on Saturday. I am getting 3 HR-20s and 1 H20. Initially, I was told BOTH by the D* CSR and local installer that I would be getting a SWM. After confirming today, I told I was just getting the Zinwell 6x8. This sucks and I am going to go ahead but plan for wall fishes. To me, D* has completely dropped the ball with regard to SWM. This consumer is confused about what I am getting and I am potentially going to spend money on wiring I might not need.
> 
> D* should have coincided the HD rollout with the SWM and a media blitz telling people that the previous limitations of satellite are history. They have missed a golden opportunity.


Well, to be fair, they are still in testing and production mode with the SWM. The only reason anyone knows to ask about them is due to this site. The CSR's are probably not even up to speed on its existence. Kind of like nodding in approval when you did not hear the question correctly.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

armophob said:


> Well, to be fair, they are still in testing and production mode with the SWM. The only reason anyone knows to ask about them is due to this site. The CSR's are probably not even up to speed on its existence. Kind of like nodding in approval when you did not hear the question correctly.


If the rollout of the SWM coincided with the rollout of the new HD content, they would have likely signed on more new customers. Many if not most people would prefer not having to drill multiple holes in their house. The SWM will make a new installation _almost_ as easy as getting cable. I agree that Directv missed out on a real opportunity here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peters4n6 said:


> I agree that Directv missed out on a real opportunity here.


"Missed?" 
Delayed maybe. 
Would you want to have a working install or have something with on going issues?
The target date has been by the end of this year.


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

My issue is that I signed up based on promises of getting a SWM. It is not as if the SWM is some experimental product. It IS being rolled out in Dallas, Shreveport, and some other cities. That tells me it is ready to go. It is not as if D* is adverse to releasing equipment with issues. The HR-20 apparently was full of bugs when released initially.


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

armophob said:


> I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I think there would be a significant buzz on this site if the SWM was being rolled out in quantity to the public.
> I think many here will be interested on how it goes with your installation.


I kind of expected it. He did not have it. He called the company and they did not have it yet. For those who are still interested in WB616 he said they do not carry it in the van an you have to ask for it before.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

DrA said:


> I kind of expected it. He did not have it. He called the company and they did not have it yet. For those who are still interested in WB616 he said they do not carry it in the van an you have to ask for it before.


You can send the $10 to me at:


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe one of you can help me w/ my situation? After doing a lot of reading about the SWM, I ended up calling Directv today and thought I would give it a shot to see if they had a SWM for my situation. I only have 1 wire to my HDTV and it is impossible to get another wire to it. I spoke to the CSR who very confidentally told me I could get this switch and would notate it in my order. I felt like she was promising me the world, so I called the installation support# who told me the same thing. I asked for the local installation company who told me yes, I would be getting an SWM and that it was a *6 X 8* one. Am I correct in assuming that if it's a 6 X 8 switch that it's not the one I need?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

pjmystic said:


> Maybe one of you can help me w/ my situation? After doing a lot of reading about the SWM, I ended up calling Directv today and thought I would give it a shot to see if they had a SWM for my situation. I only have 1 wire to my HDTV and it is impossible to get another wire to it. I spoke to the CSR who very confidentally told me I could get this switch and would notate it in my order. I felt like she was promising me the world, so I called the installation support# who told me the same thing. I asked for the local installation company who told me yes, I would be getting an SWM and that it was a *6 X 8* one. Am I correct in assuming that if it's a 6 X 8 switch that it's not the one I need?


I'm going to assume that your assumtion is correct.

If they are saying 6x8 that is a multiswitch, not a SWM. They are confused.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

pjmystic said:


> Maybe one of you can help me w/ my situation? After doing a lot of reading about the SWM, I ended up calling Directv today and thought I would give it a shot to see if they had a SWM for my situation. I only have 1 wire to my HDTV and it is impossible to get another wire to it. I spoke to the CSR who very confidentally told me I could get this switch and would notate it in my order. I felt like she was promising me the world, so I called the installation support# who told me the same thing. I asked for the local installation company who told me yes, I would be getting an SWM and that it was a *6 X 8* one. Am I correct in assuming that if it's a 6 X 8 switch that it's not the one I need?


Welcome to DBSTalk

The 6x8 is the Zinwell WB68 multi-switch.

The SWM's are SWM5 or SWM8.

So the unit they are installing for you is not what you want and you will need two lines from it to your HD DVR for it to use both tuners.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks to both of you. I had a feeling that when she said 6 X 8 it was my kiss of death.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

pjmystic said:


> Am I correct in assuming that if it's a 6 X 8 switch that it's not the one I need?


Call them back and ask specifically if it is a Zinwell WB68, or a DIRECTV SWM-8.

If the former, it is a wide-band multiswitch and not an SWM (or FTM - frequency translation module). Given that the only SWMs that are supposedly in limited release are the SWM-5s (at least that the scuttlebutt around here), I suspect that yet again they don't quite have their act together.....but it's worth a double-check.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

pjmystic said:


> Thanks to both of you. I had a feeling that when she said 6 X 8 it was my kiss of death.


What did you expect talking to a CSR? You would probably have to get upto an engineer before you actually talked to anyone that knew what you were talking about.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Still on phone w/ them. The person I'm talking to just said that she just spoke w/ the tech department who told her I need to get the SWM at Best Buy.  I said, could I talk w/ them please. 

Results: cancelled order. Switch not available in my area.

Thanks to all.


----------

